# Dc charging in a conversion.. Is it possible?



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Besides the fact you will need to implement ChaDeMo negotiation protocol, there is a caveat with it. Many of those chargers don't implement the entire voltage range, and depending on your implementation may be unable to provide you with the adequate voltage.

What is your pack voltage ?


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

cricketo said:


> Besides the fact you will need to implement ChaDeMo negotiation protocol, there is a caveat with it. Many of those chargers don't implement the entire voltage range, and depending on your implementation may be unable to provide you with the adequate voltage.
> 
> What is your pack voltage ?


I don't know how the chademo work so I don't know if I can get access to it just because I have the right plug and pay for the service. 

Battery will probably be chevy volt or Teslas modules.. 

Never heard if its doable.. Never heard or read nothing about it..


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

mpobor said:


> I don't know how the chademo work so I don't know if I can get access to it just because I have the right plug and pay for the service.
> 
> Battery will probably be chevy volt or Teslas modules..
> 
> Never heard if its doable.. Never heard or read nothing about it..


Let me put it for you this way. Zero Motorcycles used to cell a ChaDeMo accessory that plugged into AUX port on the battery and had a ChaDeMo plug on the other side. Then they stopped, simply because many customers who bought that accessory couldn't charge - many chargers didn't go down to require 100v.

So my question wasn't about what cells are you going to use, but rather what voltage. There are aftermarket ChaDeMo solutions available for EVs if you don't feel like doing it yourself, but your pack voltage needs to be high enough to be compatible with those chargers.


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

cricketo said:


> mpobor said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how the chademo work so I don't know if I can get access to it just because I have the right plug and pay for the service.
> ...



Considering the kind of pack I will using it will go from 360 to 420v average


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

mpobor said:


> Considering the kind of pack I will using it will go from 360 to 420v average


You should be good then. Check this out as an example of a vehicle that is retrofitted for ChaDeMo :

https://shop.quickchargepower.com/JdeMO-for-2012-2014-Toyota-RAV4-EV-JdeMORav4.htm


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

cricketo said:


> mpobor said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the kind of pack I will using it will go from 360 to 420v average
> ...



Wow... Thanks.... 
Is very expensive.. One question.. I can find leaf charger with DC charger for 600 dollar... What do you think on trying to reverse engenieer that? Is doable


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

The JLD505 could be an option perhaps?
https://m.facebook.com/electricvolvo/posts/676336792466710
Intended to use that one as well in my Volvo Amazon but currently intend to use the Lithium Balance Fast Charge interface
https://www.lithiumbalance.com/en/products/categories/20?sid=46
Reason is that I’ve been told the JLD505 is not working at all chargers.
The socket is in place








Haven’t bought the controller yet nor the software to configure it.


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

oudevolvo said:


> The JLD505 could be an option perhaps?
> https://m.facebook.com/electricvolvo/posts/676336792466710
> Intended to use that one as well in my Volvo Amazon but currently intend to use the Lithium Balance Fast Charge interface
> https://www.lithiumbalance.com/en/products/categories/20?sid=46
> ...




I will follow your progress!!!
I was serfing and I found a leaf forum wherethey are trying to un coding the DC charger...


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

mpobor said:


> Wow... Thanks....
> Is very expensive.. One question.. I can find leaf charger with DC charger for 600 dollar... What do you think on trying to reverse engenieer that? Is doable


I'm not sure what exactly you're able to acquire for $600, but generally I don't think it's a good idea to mess around with reverse engineering something meant to handle such currents. There is simply no room for experimentation and/or iteration. Kind of like launching rockets to space 

I think your best bet is to have an adapter manufactured for you by some shop doing custom EV stuff. Also if you decide to make your own, here is where you can get the inlet : http://www.tucsonev.com/chademo.html


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

cricketo said:


> mpobor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow... Thanks....
> ...


Thanks!!! I have so much to read.

For 600 I can get a Nissan leaf charger with QC capability including the cable on your link plus all the hardware for charging... 
But I wouldn't know what to do without somebody that can make it work on my battery setup. 

Thank you so much and thanks all I have many things to read and lots of people to contact... I couldn't get any info at all without your help


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

mpobor said:


> Thanks!!! I have so much to read.
> 
> For 600 I can get a Nissan leaf charger with QC capability including the cable on your link plus all the hardware for charging...
> But I wouldn't know what to do without somebody that can make it work on my battery setup.


If I were to guess, the two hurdles will be the fact it likely is programmed for the specific cell count in the Leaf, and also likely integrates with Leaf's BMS. Do you know the model number of that charger ?


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

cricketo said:


> mpobor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!!! I have so much to read.
> ...


No unfortunately I know only the price. I will try to ask to the owner


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

With DC charging the on-board charger isn't really doing much of anything. For CHAdeMO you need a few things:

1. The inlet port. You can get this from a wrecked leaf.

2. Two contactors. Once again, you can grab these from a leaf or buy a set of contactors, perhaps LEV200's or something. Obviously you need to be able to handle 125A as that's the CHAdeMO standard and you need it to handle your pack voltage. LEV200's fit this properly.

3. Something that talks CANbus.

Basically the contactors connect your battery straight to the CHAdeMO port when needed. The charger isn't doing anything unless it happens to control the contactors or be the device with CAN on-board. You can provide your own device to talk CAN to the CHAdeMO EVSE. The old JLD505 built by EVTV will do it and I published code that can talk CHAdeMO as the car side: https://github.com/collin80/JLD505/tree/debug but you can't buy a JLD505 anymore so you're probably stuck building something or finding something close. At least the source code is available to show you how to talk CHAdeMO. There is another JLD505 built in Europe. I think they do still sell them. That's basically the same thing as EVTV but upgraded and still supported. The same set of people made both so the European version is just like JLD505 v2. But, I didn't have anything to do with that later version so I don't know whether my old JLD505 code runs on it. Maybe...

Conceptually the whole thing isn't that bad and the PDF in that github repo helps walk you through how to do it without killing yourself or setting your car on fire. You WILL and I repeat WILL NEED some sort of cell monitoring. Do not push 120A to your battery pack without cell level monitoring and temperature monitoring. If you're using modules out of an OEM car then chances are someone knows how to read the module BMS so you can get cell level details. CHAdeMO is great at pushing very high power but any cell differences get drastically exaggerated at those kinds of power levels. Don't start a fire.


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

CKidder said:


> With DC charging the on-board charger isn't really doing much of anything. For CHAdeMO you need a few things:
> 
> 1. The inlet port. You can get this from a wrecked leaf.
> 
> ...


I will look into your info... The hardware part is where for sure I'm going.. Just because I have a local leaf at the junkyard to pick up stuff. 

For the battery I'm looking for Teslas.. They are compact clean and good for my application. 

It looks that Orion is making a full bms that also can accept quick charging.. The price is high.. But I will probably get a loan for the set of Teslas so adding that bms to that loan i don't think will get any difference.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

mpobor said:


> I will look into your info... The hardware part is where for sure I'm going.. Just because I have a local leaf at the junkyard to pick up stuff.
> 
> For the battery I'm looking for Teslas.. They are compact clean and good for my application.
> 
> It looks that Orion is making a full bms that also can accept quick charging.. The price is high.. But I will probably get a loan for the set of Teslas so adding that bms to that loan i don't think will get any difference.


If you are using Tesla Model S modules then I helped write code to support the BMS boards on the modules. So, you may not need or want something as expensive as the Orion BMS. Tom DeBree maintains and writes what is probably the nicest version: https://github.com/tomdebree/TeslaBMS


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

CKidder said:


> mpobor said:
> 
> 
> > I will look into your info... The hardware part is where for sure I'm going.. Just because I have a local leaf at the junkyard to pick up stuff.
> ...


Amazing!! I will also look into this.. Take lot of time to grab all the info.. And everytime people on the forum add a little more to know.. I love this kind of sharing information

One problem! Thing is I wasnt going to use Orion because I like spend money (quite the opposite) but because support quick charging.

I will look deep in the link you gave me but the thing is I got to find a way to charge those module with DC.. And even if I ofcourse know that they can be charge at 120kw easy because they are build from Tesla and supercharger use.. I still miss the software part that make the module talk with the chademo charger..


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

I plan on incorporating Chademo in my current build. I am still working on everything else but once I get to the Chademo issue I was planning on a simple method. My controller will protect my battery. It will open or close the contactors based on temp, voltage and SOC. (I am using a complete 85kwh Tesla pack) The onboard Tesla battery BMS also has its own protections built in. So my battery will always be protected.



I will have two contactors for the Chademo plug. I picked up a Chademo plug on ebay from a wrecked Leaf. My controller will have a charge enable wire. If all conditions are perfect with the controller it will send power to the contactors. Then I will have a CAN spoofing board that will send the charging station whatever data it wants to see. I dont know what this data is yet because I havent gotten that far yet. If it is easy to send the real data I am all for that too. Basically, I want to keep it as simple as possible. As long as my battery is protected I should be ok.


----------



## mpobor (Jul 9, 2018)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I plan on incorporating Chademo in my current build. I am still working on everything else but once I get to the Chademo issue I was planning on a simple method. My controller will protect my battery. It will open or close the contactors based on temp, voltage and SOC. (I am using a complete 85kwh Tesla pack) The onboard Tesla battery BMS also has its own protections built in. So my battery will always be protected.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have two contactors for the Chademo plug. I picked up a Chademo plug on ebay from a wrecked Leaf. My controller will have a charge enable wire. If all conditions are perfect with the controller it will send power to the contactors. Then I will have a CAN spoofing board that will send the charging station whatever data it wants to see. I dont know what this data is yet because I havent gotten that far yet. If it is easy to send the real data I am all for that too. Basically, I want to keep it as simple as possible. As long as my battery is protected I should be ok.


Looks like you are far in front of me and almost finish the project.. Is good to see people with similar idea make it real.. Very good.. I will follow your progress, 
Where I can follow your project?


----------

